# Damaged Engagement ring



## reddeagle (31 Oct 2006)

Hi Guys,

My mum damaged her engagement ring over the weekend, she thinks the stone may have fallen down the sink and cant find it. She said that her house policy should cover it.

The rings is nearly 33 years old, she has no receipts or anything like that.

What does she need to do now


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

Check the terms & conditions of her house insurance policy. Usually individual high value items such as jewellery would only be covered if itemised individually on the policy.


----------



## Billo (31 Oct 2006)

reddeagle said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My mum damaged her engagement ring over the weekend, she thinks the stone may have fallen down the sink and cant find it. She said that her house policy should cover it.
> 
> ...


 
If the stone fell down the sink , it may still be in the U-bend under the sink. Get someone to disconnect the pipe and hope for the best.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## Megan (1 Nov 2006)

Billo said:


> If the stone fell down the sink , it may still be in the U-bend under the sink. Get someone to disconnect the pipe and hope for the best.
> 
> Rgds
> Billo


I would agree, I drop a hard contact lens down the sink at work about 20 years ago. At the time the plumber open the pipe and found it lodged in the grease on the pipe. Its worth a try.


----------



## Sarah W (1 Nov 2006)

Items only need to be detailed on your household insurance if they are over a certain value (I *think* it's €1500) so it may well be possible to get the ring repaired or replaced under your insurance if the stone can't be found.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## sun_sparks (1 Nov 2006)

Megan said:


> I would agree, I drop a hard contact lens down the sink at work about 20 years ago. At the time the plumber open the pipe and found it lodged in the grease on the pipe. Its worth a try.



Megan, I hope you didn't put it back in your eye!!!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

Sarah W said:


> Items only need to be detailed on your household insurance if they are over a certain value (I *think* it's €1500) so it may well be possible to get the ring repaired or replaced under your insurance if the stone can't be found.http://www.rea.ie


It really depends on the policy. Presumably accidental damage cover might also be needed. Probably best to check the U bend and then the terms & conditions of your specific policy as suggested above.


----------



## Megan (1 Nov 2006)

sun_sparks said:


> Megan, I hope you didn't put it back in your eye!!!


Actually I did that was after a good disinfection which was part of the regime of hard contacts anyway. I have no ill effects of doing this but no doubt someone will tell me that I will go blind in the future as a results of this. Its 20 years ago now so if it was going to happen I think it would have by now.


----------

